# [Treiber] für MSI US54EX W-Lan Stick



## Janny (31. Mai 2009)

*[Treiber] für MSI US54EX W-Lan Stick*

Hi,

ich suche eine direkte Installationsdatei für einen MSI US54EX W-Lan Stick.

Auf der MSI Seite gibt es nur ein Winrarpack mit Dateien drin, mit den ich garnichts anfangen kann. ich brauch ne direkte Datei zum Installieren.

Hier noch ein Bild im Anhang.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. 

MfG Janny


----------

